# Some chinese dishes --from riverli



## riverli (Sep 15, 2006)

walking into the chinese histroy and today,there are so many delicious dishes. 

who can meet every wondful dishes? 

because the ecnomic and time reasons ,etc .even a chinese can't eat all the delicious ones.

i have never see so complex and wondful dishes like china!

the food is a miracle that china contribute to the world. 

the people with deep thought and warm heart will love every beautiful things in the world .

i want to meet more friends to disscuss more about chinese food.to do somethings for it is one of my aim.


----------



## riverli (Sep 15, 2006)

if some friend can't see theseapicture .
you  maybe  can see them on this website.

http://photo.163.com/photos/chinalif...l/50530938/#p1


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2006)

Nope..just a bunch of blank posts... 

but thanks for trying.


----------



## riverli (Sep 15, 2006)

no pdswife.in fact ,if you like you can learn every dishes showing above.
but it is a complex and time-wasted work.i have every recipe above.

they all cooked by mastered chinese chef.so cook them well maybe cost much time. i don't think ordinary western friends have so many time and will to do them ,so i don't post the recipes .i want to contribute them to appropriate people.

i want to post some homemake chinese foods,now.just like them i did these days.i will try to do more. of course ,i will disscuss more with expert who have real interest. i will help the ordinary people can do some their ability-equal dishes.  every friend can meet their pleasure is my pleasure.    lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2006)

How about posting a couple of recipes for us to see!!  We would love to see them otherwise your pictures serve no purpose nor you telling us how wonderful the food is.  Come on - give us a couple recipes.


----------



## Amazing324 (Sep 24, 2006)

Riveli
I just found this thread.  Thank you for the pictures.  They are very inspiring.  I am finding every day that I can be a better cook than I thought I could be.  Who knows, maybe some day I can try such recipes as those.
Until that day, I would love to hear more simple recipes from China for a beginner.  I love the food but have no experience with Chinese cooking.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Riverli*

I do not have any suggestions and I can't seem to find the thread with the pictures on it.  I will keep looking.

Happy Sunday.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## riverli (Sep 25, 2006)

dear Amazing324 and shpj4 ,only you have interest you will meet some intersting things, i am prepare some for friends soon,i am practice  and try to know the foreign circmstance now.


----------



## Amazing324 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you Riverli.  I will be reading and trying to find some meals that I can try.  I think in Chinese cooking there are many ingredients I don't usually have.  I will have to start keeping some new things in the house.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 26, 2006)

Please post some recipes. I'm sure a lot of us will not mind devoting a whole day to cooking!


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes please post some recipes.  We just had an "Asian Night" pot-luck with all kinds of wonderful food.   We are on a Asian food binge right now - and I'd love to have some new Chinese recipes to fix.  I don't mind devoting whatever time is required to prep a wonderful meal for family and friends.


----------



## riverli (Sep 27, 2006)

i have post the fish ,meat, chinese dumping ,noodles recipes. because i think you can get these ingredient. and they are some easy cooking ones.

in fact if you can cook the fish well ,you will love it http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/my-favourite-chinese-dishes-4-a-26669.html

if you can cook the meat well
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/my-favourite-chinese-dishes-2-a-26591.html

you will find some unusual spicy and unusual cooking method. 

i recommend you to cook this noodles ,it's ingredient is some easy to get. and the taste is good ,the cook method is simple.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/beautiful-chinese-dishes-23340-2.html

this one is simple ,can you cook them?
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/my-favourite-chinese-dishes-3-a-26632.html


----------



## riverli (Sep 27, 2006)

now i am work hard to make chinese rice wine ,i falled some first times,but i make my mind that i must produce it  succussfully.  because i love it indeed and it is really good taste,i love it.


    i am work hard to practice this meat too ,because i fell that the one i cooked is not the same good as my relative.   when i have finished i will give 
out them to more friends.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou!  I'll be printing and trying your recipes as soon as I can.  They all sound wonderful.


----------

